# قنبلة القنابل أحدث برنامج تكييف مع برنامج رسم متكامل



## abuyaser (13 سبتمبر 2006)

قنبلة القنابل أحدث برنامج تكييف مع برنامج رسم متكامل 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كما عودكم وحش الوحوش
برنامج elite كاملا مع كراك و مع برنامج الرسم 






Elite Software Chvac ver. 7.01.41 | Win32 | Size: 16,65 Mb

Chvac quickly and accurately calculates the maximum heating and cooling loads for commercial buildings. The cooling loads can be calculated with either the CLTD method or the new RTS (Radiant Time Series) method. The program allows an unlimited number of zones which can be grouped into as many as 100 air handling systems. Chvac automatically looks up all cooling load and correction factors necessary for computing loads. In addition, it can look up outdoor design weather data for over 2000 cities located around the world. There is also provision for editing the weather data as well as adding data for other cities. Comprehensive reports list the general project data, detailed zone loads, air handler summary loads, outside air loads, total building loads, building envelope analysis, tonnage requirements, CFM air quantities, chilled water flow rates (if applicable), and complete psychrometric data with entering and leaving coil conditions. Other outstanding features include ASHRAE Standard 62 analysis, automatic building rotation, 360 degree wall orientations, tilted glass, exterior shading, internal operating load profiles, variable indoor design temperatures, people diversity, pretreated outside air, seasonal infiltration and ventilation rates, reheat loads, duct gains and losses, and return air plenums.

Features:
* Calculates Peak Heating & Cooling Loads
* Determines Building Tonnage and Room CFM Requirements, and Runout Duct Sizes
* Uses either the RTS or CLTD calculation method
* Computes CFM Air Quantities With Psychrometrics
* Calculates from Manually Entered Data or Directly from Floor Plans Created with Drawing Board (sold separately)
* Links with Elite Software's Energy Audit and EZDOE Energy Programs
* Transfers data to the eQUEST and PowerDOE Energy Analysis Programs
* Allows 30 Walls, 30 Windows, and 12 Roofs per Zone
* Automates Compliance with ASHRAE Standard 62
* Calculates in both Metric and English Units
* Converts any project from English to Metric units and vice-versa
* Allows Simultaneous Infiltration and Ventilation
* Calculates Runout and Main Trunk Duct Sizes
* Selects Equipment from ARI/GAMA Databases
* Allows Virtually Unlimited Number of Zones
* Zones May be Optionally Grouped Under VAV Boxes
* Prints Numerous Color Pie Charts and Bar Graphs
* Creates Spreadsheet Output File

Rapidshare

http://rapidshare.de/files/32141016...c70141.rar.html


Password: webgurru786
أو نزل من هنا
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/1152328...chvac70141.rar/

أو

http://depositfiles.com/files/24154...c70141.rar.html
__________________
أبو ياسر

الوحش الكاسر


----------



## mamhood (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور لك اخي ولكن ارجز التاكئد من الروابط لانها لا تعمل


----------



## al-saadi (14 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا الروابط لا تعمل

وشكرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## abuyaser (14 سبتمبر 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/32141016/elchvac70141.rar.html

http://www.oxyshare.com/get/115232899744feb713a8ce18.54752735/elchvac70141.rar/

http://depositfiles.com/files/241542/elchvac70141.rar.html


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (14 سبتمبر 2006)

والنعم منك يا ابو ياسير فعلا قنبلة برنامج رسم رائع جدا 
مشكور جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك ان شاء الله


----------



## م. سامر هاني (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اللسان يعجز عن شكرك على هذه الكنوز المقدمة منك ايها الاخ الكريم جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك,شكراً لك ابو ياسر


----------



## المهندس الجهني (17 سبتمبر 2006)

يأخوان حملوه لنا لان الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## salmanha (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لله لك يااخي


----------



## ramsis2 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك انا محتاج برنامج مكافحة الحريق والخاص بنفس الشركة اذا كان متوفر لديك نرجو منك ارساله ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## islam shabaneh (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على جهودكم الطيبه


----------



## SHYMAA AZIZ (23 سبتمبر 2006)

* السلام عليكم *
*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*انا حاولت فتح الرابط لكنه لا يعمل*


----------



## أبو الطل (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الروابط غير فعالة يا وحش الوحوش أبو ياسر وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## المهندس الجهني (28 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ: ابوياسر شكراً على هذا البرنامج ولكن واجهتني مشكلة في فتح البرنامج نامل منكم المساعدة او احد الاخوة ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## جند الله (1 أكتوبر 2006)

يا اخوانى الروابط لا تعمل بالله عليكم ساعدونا فى انزال البرنامج


----------



## xabdoux (9 أكتوبر 2006)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_ahmedati (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى الكريم ارحو منك شرح البرنامج بالعربى حتى يتسنى لى وللاخوه معرفه كيف يعمل البرنامج بطريقه جيده وان كنت لا تستطيع شرحه على الموقع يرجى ارساله لى على الاميل eng_ahmedtai على الياهوووووووووو لاننى طالب بالفرقه الرابعه وأعمل الان بمشروع التكييف المركزى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_ahmedati (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اسف الميل به خطأ هو eng_ahmedati على الياهووووووووووووو


----------



## الاوائل (12 أكتوبر 2006)

نرجوا المساعدة لان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Bioengineer (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير

قمت بالتحميل من الرابط التالي
http://rapidshare.de/files/32141016/elchvac70141.rar.html

وهو يعمل جيدا


----------



## islam shabaneh (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور كتييرررر اخي عادل وان شاء اللله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## islam shabaneh (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا مشكور اخي كتيير على هذا المجهود الطيب ويا ريت اذا عندك دروس تعليميه لهذا البرنامج انك تطرحها داخل المنتدى ويا ريت تكون باللغه العربيه
ومره تانيه الف شكر على المجهود الطيب


----------



## aassam (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ممكن إعادة البرنامج لأنه لم يحمل معي


----------



## aassam (18 أكتوبر 2006)

وشكرالكم على تعاونكم


----------



## سليمان ماشاءالله (28 أكتوبر 2006)

احتاج الي مساعدة في التبريد والتكييف, انواعه,اعطاله,اوسبب المشاكل,لاني مبتدي في هذا المجال.


----------



## احمد مضر (30 أكتوبر 2006)

انا يا أخي لدي البرنامج و لكن ليس لدي الكراك الخاص به , فأرجو مساعدتي في هذا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمد جميل (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اريد يا شباب تنزيل البرنامج ومش عارف ساعدوني جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد مضر (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*الموضوعغ بسيط اخي الكريم*

الى الاخ الذي يسال عن تنزيل البرنامج اقول بان المسألة بسيطة .... ما عليه الا ان يتبع الرابط التالي
http://www.elitesoft.com/ و بعدين يختار من فوق HVAC/R و رح يطلع مجموعة برامج اختار منهم اللي بدك ياه و بعد ما صفحة البرنامج اختار Download من على يسار الصفحة و هادا هو المطلوب بكل بساطة


----------



## Arnold54 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يلاأخو بس الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## احمد محمد جميل (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مساء الخير نزلت البرنامج مشكور لابو ياسر بس اريد الكراك مش عارفه نرجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## سليمان ماشاءالله (1 نوفمبر 2006)

احتاج الي مساعدة في التبريد والتكييف, انواعه,اعطاله,اوسبب المشاكل,لاني مبتدي في هذا المجال.


----------



## air_con (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك اخي ابو ياسر وبارك الله فيك وكفانا الله شر القنابل شكرااااااااا لك .


----------



## سليمان ماشاءالله (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد اي مساعدة حول التكييف باي معلومة


----------



## aborfaat (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية 
ولكن ياريت تكمل معلاوفك و تعلمنا عليه


----------



## Bioengineer (3 ديسمبر 2006)

برنامج فوق الرائع 

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .


----------



## حسن هادي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوووو جدا جدا جدا ررررريين


----------



## الصانع (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مشكوور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## haiderhamza (7 ديسمبر 2006)

احمد مضر قال:


> الى الاخ الذي يسال عن تنزيل البرنامج اقول بان المسألة بسيطة .... ما عليه الا ان يتبع الرابط التالي
> http://www.elitesoft.com/ و بعدين يختار من فوق HVAC/R و رح يطلع مجموعة برامج اختار منهم اللي بدك ياه و بعد ما صفحة البرنامج اختار Download من على يسار الصفحة و هادا هو المطلوب بكل بساطة



شكر الرابط يعمل تجياتي لك


----------



## ahmed_mody (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ياريت لواى حد يعرف عن طرق تحسين اداء المكثف


----------



## eslam5amis (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bashier (16 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور يأخي*

مشكور اخي ابو ياسر علي القنبلة الرائعة:3: :3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## مهندس/سيف الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## iraqi-mech-eng (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ع البرنامج الرائع ....فعلا وحش الوحوش


----------



## engmmostafaa (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجاري التنزيل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Bu Ahmed (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للك اخي على المجهود الطيب. بس عندي طلب ياريت لو تعيد رفع البرنامج على موقع ثاني مثل Megaupload أو Zupload . لأن المواقع التي ذكرتها لاتمكنني من التنزيل.


----------



## ahmedresas (16 فبراير 2007)

جميل موضوع الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## khatar (17 فبراير 2007)

مشكور كتييرررر اخي عادل وان شاء اللله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله في جهودك العظيمة


----------



## alalatif (20 فبراير 2007)

الروابط لاتعمل وشكرا


----------



## midonagi (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا ابو ياسر .. فعلا رائع زى ما اتعودنا منك دايما


----------



## هشام شميس (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرررا على المجهود وجارى التحميل


----------



## عربي نت (21 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدكة (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جدا

بس لو كان ممكن طريقة استخدامه


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (22 فبراير 2007)

Realy So Match Thanks


----------



## the lord (24 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## هدير احمد (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود الرائع جزاك الله خيرا بس عندي تعليق انا لم استطع تشغبله من يعرف يدلني


----------



## lotfybelal (5 مارس 2007)

الف مليون شكر على هذة القنبلة


----------



## مظلوم (7 مارس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا ولكن اطلب منك اي معلومات عن التعامل مع البرنامج


----------



## سلام جاسم (10 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو ياسر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير والشكر موصول للقائمين على إدارة الموقع ووفقهم الله جميعا" ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (11 مارس 2007)

يا جماعة انا حملت الفايل بس عليه باسورد ياريت تبعته لينا يا ابو ياسر وشكرا


----------



## ناظم الصريفي (12 مارس 2007)

البرنامج لايحملللللللللل انقذونا


----------



## محمد زعبي (14 مارس 2007)

الروابط غير فعالة يا وحش الوحوش أبو ياسر


----------



## يتيم المشاعر (14 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
انا حاولت فتح الرابط لكنه لا يعمل


----------



## ابو علي محمد (16 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## tadlaoui80 (8 مايو 2007)

الاخ: ابوياسر شكراً على هذا البرنامج ولكن واجهتني مشكلة في فتح البرنامج نامل منكم المساعدة او احد الاخوة ولكم جزيل الشكر.
meci


----------



## jamal_almahainy (8 مايو 2007)

*Thanks*

أرغب في شكرك من كل قلبي على هذا البرنامج الرائع


جمال مهايني


----------



## اسلام اتاك (9 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## ليث سلمان (7 يونيو 2007)

الروابط لاتعمل الرجاء


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 يونيو 2007)

قنبلة ووحش وفرقة وبمب وحبشتكانات فين الملف الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## مهندس/علي (7 يونيو 2007)

وكمان فين الروابط وفين الكراك وفين البرنامج وفين طريقة الفتح والتشغيل يا بشررررررررر


----------



## ductlator (7 يونيو 2007)

البرنامج كان موجود ولكن اترفع لانه من زمان


----------



## المهندس / آدم (28 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووورين بس الكراك ما رضي يفتح معاااااايه 
كيف الطريقه 

تحياتي


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (31 يوليو 2007)

لم نسطيع تنزيل البرنامج مع الأسف الرابط لايفتح أو يفتح ويقول الملفات فارغة


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (31 يوليو 2007)

أخي الغالي أرجو تقديم شرح كامل عن كيفية تنزيل هذه البرامج القيمة من الأول اى الآخر وهل يجب تنزيل برنامج معين في البداية حتى يتمكن من فتح هذه المواقع مع ألف شكرررررررررررررر.


----------



## فادي24 (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخ أبو ياسر

ياريت تعدل الروابط لأنها لم تعمل عندي
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (10 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخي ابو ياسر يطلب مني باسوورد عند فك البرنامج ارجو تزويدنا بالباسوورد
مع الشكر الجزيل يا اخي العزيز


----------



## abuyaser (11 أغسطس 2007)

احمد صادق الجنابي قال:


> يا اخي ابو ياسر يطلب مني باسوورد عند فك البرنامج ارجو تزويدنا بالباسوورد
> مع الشكر الجزيل يا اخي العزيز



يوجد كراك للبرنامج عند تنفيذه يعطيك ملف اسمه الموسع أوله حرف w
المهم انسخه فوق الملف الذي يحمل نفس الاسم في نفس مجلد البرنامج فيعمل بشكل كامل


----------



## eng_rovan (12 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم ....
جزاك الله خيرا علي البرنامج والحمد لله البرنامج شغال كاملا بعد عمل الكراك .
لكن لي ملحوظة في استخدام البرنامج ... ألا وهي انه بعد الانتهاء من ادخال بيانات المبني بالكامل اقوم باستخدام زر يسمي evaluate project للتأكد من عدم وجود اخطاء بالمدخلات وبعد التاكد من عدم وجود ايه اخطاء المفروض اضغط علي زر audit program ليقوم بالحسابات واخراج النتائج علي حد علمي ... ولكن حين الضغط علي هذا الزر تظهر لي الرساله التالية فما تعليقكم علي ذلك برجاء الافاده والشرح لكيفية اخراج النتائج لأنه واضح ان البرنامج جميل جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## abuyaser (12 أغسطس 2007)

برنامج audit برنامج آخر فلا تهتم به و إذا أردته فهو برنامج منفصل يباع على حدة
أما كيفية اظهار النتائج فالأمر بسيط 
هناك بخيارات الطباعة للتقارير report
يمكنك اختيار معاينة أي تقرير على الشاشة قبل طباعته و التقارير كثيرة و فيها مخططات بيانية


----------



## أسد الرحمن (12 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي ، جازاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أسد الرحمن (12 أغسطس 2007)

الملف محمي بكلمة مرور أرجو أن تزودني بها أخي


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (12 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز ابو ياسر لم اجد الصفحه الموجود بها موظوعك المتميز ارجو اعطائي رقم الصفحه او تزويدي بكلمة المرور للبرنامج 
مع الشكر الجزيل بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## احمد صادق الجنابي (12 أغسطس 2007)

رحمة الله على والديك
خووووووووووووووش برنامج عاشت ايدك اخويه


----------



## eng_rovan (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AbuMaha (13 أغسطس 2007)

روووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## ibrahim younes (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء رفعه على موقع اخر


----------



## مهندس ربيع (9 سبتمبر 2007)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ALI_3306 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

يا اخوانى الروابط لا تعمل بالله عليكم ساعدونا فى انزال البرنامج 
وأرجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## ALI_3306 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

كيف أنزل البرنامج


----------



## لبيك يا اقصى (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا ولكنا نطمع بالمزيد*

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي مشكورين على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكننا نطمع بالمزيد فوجود البرنامج لوحده لايكفي لمن لا يعلم عن استعماله اي شيء فيا ريت احد الاخوه الافاضل الذين يعرفون على البرنامج ان يزودونا بشرح لهذا البرنامج الرائع ويا ريت يتبرع احد الاخوان بشرحه باللغه العربيه باعطاء مثال مثلا واخراج النتائج حتى تتوضح طريعه التعامل مع البرنامج ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmsha0 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## strato (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## عبدالرحمن العريقي (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع والبرنامج الرائع


----------



## كامل طارق (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ ابو ياسر المحترم 
حاولت مرارا تنزيل البرنامج من الروابط المذكورة ولكنها لم تعمل جميعا الرجاء ارشادي الى طريقة مضمونة للتنزيل للحصول على البرنامج
مع تقديري 

كامل طارق


----------



## wadahali (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز 0000لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

رجاء ارفعه على الفور شيرد حتي يسهل تحميله المواقع لا تعمل او محجوبة
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gmannschaft (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا *


----------



## Ahmad Okour (28 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم أبو ياسر 
الروابط لا تعمل ... أرجوا التأكد منها 
وشكرا


----------



## ناظم الصريفي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
لد
ينا مكيف مركزي 80 طن يحدث ضجيج عند تشغيله برايكم ابسط العالجات لتخفيف الضجيج بدون احداث تغييرات كبيره


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج رائع لكن للأسف الرابط لايعمل ...................................نأمل تشغيل الرابط أو نقله لرابط آخر


----------



## سمير شربك (29 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج غير موجود ومنزل من عام 2006 
ويمكن للمشرفين تنزيله من جديد إذا كان مفيدا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط غير موجودة


----------

